# Lapierre DH920



## clausi87 (3. Oktober 2009)

so dann mach ich hir mal den anfang....

Mein Aufbau:

Rahmenh920 größe s
Gabel:FOX 40 RC2
DämpferHX 5
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax 
Reifen: front:Maxxis highroller42st ust/rear:Maxxis minion f 42st (schlauch)
Antreib: komplett Saint
Bremse: Formula the one
Pedale: wellgo
Vorbau: thomson 4x
Sattelstütze:thomson elite
sattel: gobi xm
Lenker :reverse xxl dh flatbar (760mm)

gewicht ca. 17,8kg
tuning :im kommenden jahr werd ich noch eine ti-feder am dämpfer einbauen.
hab das rad jetz seit märz.hab dann reifen und lenker getauscht und bin seither voll zufreiden.es gab bis jetzt keine nennenswertenausfälle.
in meinen augen ist größe s für menschen bis knapp 1,80m,die auf engen technischen strecken fahren perfekt.




wie sind eure bikes aufgebaut?
Probleme?oder tuning tipps?


----------



## dirkr (12. Oktober 2009)

Nun gut dann bin ich mal der 2.te hier:

Mein Aufbau:

Rahmen: Größe L
Gabel:FOX 40 RC2
Dämpfer: DHX 5 mit Titanfeder 450
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax 
Reifen: front: z.Z. MM2,35 FR (mit Notubes) /rear: MM 2,35 FR mit (Notubes)
Antreib: komplett Saint
Bremse: Formula the One
Pedale: Nuke Proof Titan
Vorbau: Thomson 4x Elite
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
sattel: gobi xm
Lenker :Easton 710mm

Gewicht ca. 16,2kg

Ich bin 183cm und L ist perfekt. Selbst bei meinen 85 - 92 kg (je nach Form) ist das Baby schön stabil, ächzt nicht und zeigt keine Verschleisserscheinungen. Mein bisher bestes Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Oktober 2009)

aaalso, leider lief es bei mir nicht so ganz rund, the one wurde schon wegen undichter kolben eingeschickt und kam leider genauso defekt wieder zurueck
(natuerlich nicht das problem von lapierre)

nach 3 monaten ist mir leider der steuerkopf ausgeschlagen (beim gabelausbau kam mir die untere lagerschale entgegen, was mich bei meinem gewicht von 68 kg doch recht wundert)

lapierre hat sehr kulant reagiert und mir einen neuen rahmen gestellt.
leider habe ich keine info bekommen, ob an meinem aktuellen rahmen wandstaerke o.ä. geaendert wurde, damit mir das gleiche nicht bald wieder passiert. 

unterdessen habe ich 1x die lager der unteren schwinge ersetzt, da sie spiel bekamen, was ich aber zum naja annaehernd normalen verschleiss zaehle.

die obere daempferbuchse verschleisst durch die starke drehbewegung des umlenkhebels relativ schnell und nachdem ich sie 2x gewechselt hatte habe ich sie durch goldtechlager ersetzt und diese halten schon ca. ein halbes jahr ohne sich zu beschweren.

ansonsten schoenes bike, was echt gut voran geht 

achja, fahre bei 1,8m unterdessen groesse L, wobei ich vorher mit s auch sehr gut zurecht kam.


----------



## dirkr (13. Oktober 2009)

The One Bremspunktstabilitätsverlust habe ich auch muss ich dazu sagen (bereits 2x mal entlüftet). Sehe ich aber auch als Formula-Problem


----------



## clausi87 (13. Oktober 2009)

am anfang hat ich mit der the one auch probleme mit druckpunktwandern und hohem leerweg .hat mein schrauber aber mit entlüften und belagverstellung in den grif bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Lapierre Team DH shirt von vorne und von hinten. Fällt normal aus.


----------



## Tim777 (31. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommt ihr an die Einstellschrauben vom Bottom out und der highspeed-druckstufe (kriege ich beim RC4 nich hin)?

Kann ich die Gabelbrücken einfach etwas runtersetzen, ohne den Steuersatz zu lösen? Wie fest kann ich die Schrauben an den Brücken anziehen?

Sonst fährt es super, bislang noch original serienausstattung:

Frame :  Alloy Multibutted / FPS2 200mm 
Shock absorber :  Fox DHX RC4 241X76 
Fork : Fox 40 RC2 FIT 200mm 
Headset : Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge 
Bottom Bracket : Press fit 
Crankset : Shimano Saint Mono 38t 
Stem : Syncros Bolt On 50mm 
Seatpost : Thomson Elite 31.6X287mm Black 
Handlesbars : Syncros FR31 20x740 Black Grunge 
Front derailleur : Chain Guide E13 LG1 Special LP 
Rear derailleur : Shimano Saint 
Brakes :  Formula One Factory 203/203 
Shifters :  Shimano Saint 
Saddle :  Syncros FL Crmo White 
Wheel :  Mavic Deemax UST Disc 
Sprocket :  Shimano HG80 9S 11X28 
Tires : Hutchinson Barracuda MRC Med/Low 26x2.50 
Weight : 17.4kg (Herstellerangabe, nicht gewogen)
Technologies :  FPS2 

Leider noch kein Actionbild:


----------



## clausi87 (31. Oktober 2009)

beim bottom out hilf eg nur ausbauen...hab ja noch den dhx5 und da gehts nich anders. wir können aber gern tauschen^^


----------



## Tim777 (31. Oktober 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> beim bottom out hilf eg nur ausbauen...hab ja noch den dhx5 und da gehts nich anders. wir können aber gern tauschen^^



was ich Dich noch fragen wollte: Was bringt der minion f am Hinterrad für Vorteile gegenüber dem r?


----------



## clausi87 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich kann da jetz nur mein persönliches empfinden schildern..ich find der f hat ne besser selbstreinigung und beist sich besser in kurven. beim bremsen und dem verschleis is er schlechter aber das ist für mich er nebensächlich.ich jetz auch schon öter man bei pros gesehen das die vorn und hinten den f fahren .sam hill z.b.
ich find der f ist der perfekte hinterradreifen^^
haste mal drüber nachgedacht wegen tauschen...der dhx war auch gerad erst beim service


----------



## Tim777 (1. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> haste mal drüber nachgedacht wegen tauschen...der dhx war auch gerad erst beim service



Ja, das muss ich mir noch mal überlegen, geht doch nix über einen frischgewarteten und gut eingefahrenen Dämpfer.  - Außer vielleicht ein ganz neuer RC4. 

Machst Du den f in der gleichen Laufrichtung drauf wie vorne oder drehst Du ihn um?

Kann ich das mit den Gabelbrücken eigentlich so machen, wie oben beschrieben?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (1. November 2009)

den f mach ich in gleicher laufrichtung drauf wie vorn.sonst leidet ja der rollwiederstand.

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab willst du die front tiefer setzen in dem du die rohre der gabel weiter durch die brücke schiebst.
dafür brauchst du den steuersatz nicht lösen ,einfach die schrauben an der brücke lösen.
soweit ich weis bekommen die 8nm ,bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher....vile mehr war es jedenfalls nich.ich mach das immer mit gefühl
gruß claus


----------



## Tim777 (1. November 2009)

danke claus.  Grüße Tim


----------



## moto3 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, hätte da auch mal ne Frage.
Würde mir auch gerne das Lapierre DH 920 holen! Allerdings hat mir der Händler meines Vertrauens, der übrigens auch das Bike fährt, empfohlen die original verbaute Bremse gegen eine Shimano Saint Scheibenbremse BRM 810 samt Scheiben zu tauschen. Macht das Sinn? Wie geht es euch mit des Formula One Factory 203/203? Er meint die Formula One Factory 203/203 hat einen schlechten Druckpunkt (hab ich schon oben gelesen) und sagt auch das sich die Scheiben bei hoher Belastung verziehen.
Welche Bremse ist hier hochwertige?


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Dezember 2009)

moto3 schrieb:


> Hallo, hätte da auch mal ne Frage.
> Würde mir auch gerne das Lapierre DH 920 holen! Allerdings hat mir der Händler meines Vertrauens, der übrigens auch das Bike fährt, empfohlen die original verbaute Bremse gegen eine Shimano Saint Scheibenbremse BRM 810 samt Scheiben zu tauschen. Macht das Sinn? Wie geht es euch mit des Formula One Factory 203/203? Er meint die Formula One Factory 203/203 hat einen schlechten Druckpunkt (hab ich schon oben gelesen) und sagt auch das sich die Scheiben bei hoher Belastung verziehen.
> Welche Bremse ist hier hochwertige?



ich kann nur fuer das 2009er modell sprechen:
wenn du ein "gutes" modell erwischt hast, ist sie ne spitzen bremse.
formula hat aber wohl gelinde gesagt "leichte" qualitaetsschwankungen, meine hat nie richtig funktioniert und musste 2x eingeschickt werden, ohen grosse besserung.

ich hab sie auch rausgeschmissen und jetzt die saint drinnen, wiegt ca. 200gramm mehr und macht sich bis jetzt sehr gut, ohne sie hart gefahren zu haben.
die bremse ist wirklich gut verarbeitet, quietscht bei mir, im gegensatz zu anderen saint bremsen nur bei naesse und hat noch nen tick mehr power als die the one 2009.


----------



## Tim777 (21. Dezember 2009)

habe auch schon manches schlechte gelesen über die The One. 

Bin die ganze Saison 2009 die 09er The One am Freerider gefahren und hatte null Probleme und bin sehr zufrieden. Im Herbst dann die 2010er am 2010er dh 920 bekommen, die hat noch mehr Power und funktioniert auch sehr sehr gut, ist sehr leise, bislang keinerlei Probleme und die Verarbeitung ist super. 

Die Saint bin ich noch nicht selber gefahren, was man liest, soll die noch besser sein als die The One, dazu kann ich aber nix sagen aus eigener Erfahrung. Es gab doch neulich mal ein Online Magazin von sicklines oder pinkbike o. so ähnlich (link war auch hier im Forum bei "News"), da wurden genau die beiden Bremsen getestet. Vllt hilft dir das ja. Optisch finde ich die Saint-Bremsscheiben die besten, die im Moment verfügbar sind, aber das heißt ja auch net so viel. Preislich ist die Saint - zumindest in USA denke ich - etwas billiger, aber nicht viel.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

Da kommt dann aber Zoll von 4,7% , Versand (dürften so 20-40 Dollar sein, je nachdem in welchem Bundesland du bestellst) und die deutsche Mehrwertsteuer dazu. Lohnt sich nicht.

Die Saint soll aber ganz geil sein. Allerdings habe ich dazu keine genauen Wertungen, weil hier alle Hope V2 fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moto3 (22. Dezember 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten. Werd mich noch umhören und euch bescheid geben wie ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## gaudesven (26. Februar 2010)

mein auf bau is eig das 2010ner dh 920 nur mit 2010ner marzocchi rc3 evo titanium world cp gabel und marzocchi directmont vorbau


----------



## Downhiller_95 (21. April 2012)

kann mri einer von euch sagen wie lang das steuerrohr vom lapierre dh 920 2011 ist? will mri eins aufbauen,hab noch ne boxxer jedoch ist der schaft nur noch 15,5cm lang...meint ihr das reicht? :/


----------



## dh-noob (21. April 2012)

Downhiller_95 schrieb:


> kann mri einer von euch sagen wie lang das steuerrohr vom lapierre dh 920 2011 ist? will mri eins aufbauen,hab noch ne boxxer jedoch ist der schaft nur noch 15,5cm lang...meint ihr das reicht? :/



das klappt! bei meinem 720 in short solltest so 12-13cm haben, damit es reicht!


----------



## Downhiller_95 (21. April 2012)

super..danke dir und schönes wochenende noch (;


----------

